# Raising a sheep as a pet.



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

So. My hubby and I got a St. Croix lamb 2 weeks ago. He was only 7 hr old. The reason we did was, his mom did not accept him, and wouldn't let him eat. The farmer told my husband and I he wouldn't have time to bottle feed him... So we took the lamb. My husband and I live in a pretty big ranch but don't plan on having a herd of sheep or anything like it...so we took this baby lamb and decided to have him in the house... Are there any tips on sheep care you guys can give me?  has anybody here ever had one domesticated? I appreciate your time and help.


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

So. My hubby and I got a St. Croix lamb 2 weeks ago. He was only 7 hr old. The reason we did was, his mom did not accept him, and wouldn't let him eat. The farmer told my husband and I he wouldn't have time to bottle feed him... So we took the lamb. My husband and I live in a pretty big ranch but don't plan on having a herd of sheep or anything like it...so we took this baby lamb and decided to have him in the house... Are there any tips on sheep care you guys can give me?  has anybody here ever had one domesticated? I appreciate your time and help.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome and congrats on your lamb - I have never bottle raised a lamb, only read about it.  There's plenty of info here and on the web, and lots of experienced people here to ask questions of, too.

What I do know is you keep them warm and fed, but not overfed, and move fast if they aren't doing well because little ones can go downhill quick.  Do you have a vet anywhere near you that works with sheep?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2016)

Greetings @The Curly girl  from the front range in Colorado  ! Glad you joined us! Take some time and look around in the sheep forums (and goat forums as well as they're kinda alike/similar yet different )  I'm sure others will be along shortly to welcome you and there are some great sheeple here.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2016)

That's a pretty little lamb! Congrats! I don't know about keeping livestock inside the house... As babies maybe until they can fend for themselves outside... The one problem with pretty little animals is that they can become pretty BIG animals! They can get pretty big at ~150 pounds (ewe) though slow growing...  http://www.stcroixsheep.org/char.html 

They are also herd animals so really need a companion sheep. People companions aren't really the same. And that's how animal math works... you start with one, then need to get a companion animal & before you know it do own a herd


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 15, 2016)

Castrate him! Make sure you worm him, before weaning. Wean at 8 to 12 weeks. I use bucket, nipple feeders from premier1. Personally I would get him a friend and move him to a barn. Sheep can get pretty onery if they think you're just one of the herd.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 15, 2016)

He's lovely, but he needs a friend and he needs to be outside. Sheep can't be house trained, unfortunately, and the bigger they get, the more there is to clean up.

He'll turn into a big ram in time, and rams always develop attitude. They want to be head of the flock...and you are his flock.


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot!.. I have learned a lot just by getting to know him...like I mentioned I've had him for almost 2 weeks now... I nailed a perfect diaper system...if anyone were to need! I feed him not so much but make sure he is eating right.... I think it's kind of line carig for a human baby... Even tho I don't have kids of my own, I had many nephews and helped at many times... So, I got some things down... I do have a vet near who cares for sheep and all farm and pet animals. I live in East Texas near lake o the Pines....so it is all full of ranches and farms.  I am actually near to the area... But that is another story... I will write my story in the welcome section....  but anyways... What I'd like is things I should know that I might not know yet since is so little...like when he is older..or something. @Latestarter @norseofcourse


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to BYH! 

You need to get him castrated! Intact rams can be very dangerous! That cute little bottle baby that could never hurt a fly can turn into a monster faster then you would think. Many people have been killed by intact rams- this is nothing to mess around with. 

Do not let him headbutt or jump on you.


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh man... I will have to talk to my hubs about getting him a companion later on when we can leave him outside... Like I mentioned we took him 'cus if we didn't he would die. But I will have to see about that. He is 2 weeks old in 2 days. So he is pretty small. We have been using diapers, so it has not been a nasty mess in the house. 
I know he will be getting big... But I couldnt just leave him to die :/ thank you so much you guys!   I'm sorry @promiseacres , but what do you mean with "sheep can get pretty onery" ? Do you mean like aggressive? We were planning on castrating him next week. We were thinking about taking him to the vet for that.


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes. We are planning to castrate him next week, I think! @Goat Whisperer 
Oh man...I'm starting to feel bad :/


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 15, 2016)

Why are you starting to feel bad?

If it makes you feel any better, I've had many many baby goats in the house


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

Hahaha well I feel bad that he can't stay in the house... Hahaha... I knew he would get big. But it's ok... We could keep him with adult diapers hahaha...but if it is a no go...then I guess I won't be selfish. I just wanted him to feel loved. @Goat Whisperer  are your goats outside now?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2016)

You shouldn't feel bad that he can't stay in the house! I'm pretty sure that as he grows, you'll come to the realization that you no longer WANT him in the house! He will become a large, destructive (indoors), poop and pee machine that can in fact become very aggressive and down right dangerous. You have to understand... this is NOT a puppy... they don't typically become "dog like" and as such are not referred to as "man's best friend". They aren't typical "pets". What you're trying to do is really for you, not the lamb. You can train them to come to you with/for food. And once trained they will typically come to you when they see you, but it's not for "you", it's for the treats/food.

When GW said she's had many goat babies in the house, I think she's just referring to when they're first born to warm them and get them off to a good start if they are weak. Most folks don't intentionally keep their livestock indoors after a couple of weeks... they go back out to join the herd as soon as they are able.

I really hope this works out for you, but as with the care and raising of any animal, it might not always go exactly as you foresee/intend.


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

I totally understand what you mean @Latestarter I know it seems like I want a teddy bear or something... It's not that. It is I want him to be safe...I have obviously grown to love the little guy. I never intended him to really be in the house all his life... I mean now since he is so little I keep him in the house with me. I take him out for walks with my dog and I sometimes leave him outdoors in a little mobile pen. He needs fresh air and all...I'm not meaning to come off as a selfish freak hahaha... I am just concerned cus I wasn't really prepared for the little guy and I know NOTHING of livestock... As you guys can see hahaha... That is why I'm here talking with you lovely people. 

I appreciate all your help


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2016)

I understand


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2016)

Firstly, welcome to BYH!   Great place for information and help and support from many wonderful people!

Agree that he needs to be castrated and that he needs a friend.  Enjoy him in the house now, but get things ready for when he goes outside...would get this baby a friend soon to grow up with.

Sheep are wonderful animals...we have 9 sheep and 5 lambs and waiting on 4 more to lamb.  They are all friendly and loving and all the ewes are pets and we try not to get attached to the lambs we aren't keeping...but we do love on them and cuddle them for as long as we have them


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes. That is exactly what I will do. I'll enjoy Dingo-Dan and start preparing his future home...and look in to who will be his friend. For now Corona, my dog has been great with him. I don't leave them out alone...but Corona has been very motherly to him. They chase each other and play. I have been so surprised my dog has been that good. But , like I said..I don't leave them alone ... Just in case.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. You have gotten some good advice here. For a companion for your lamb, you might consider another wether (castrated male) for his friend. I live not so far from you in the Tyler area. We bought 4 bred ewes and just had 4 lambs a week ago.  I am a sheep newbie too. This is a great forum, full of really nice people.


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes. I've opened my eyes to a lot of things... This is a whole new world to me, so I'm so grateful. @Baymule what kind of sheep do you have?


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 16, 2016)

Really NO need to feel bad. He's built to be outdoors, and sheep love the outdoors. I've had many sickly/triplet/rejected/hypothermic lambs in the house. They only stay,though, until they are warm, bottle trained,walking and have a companion. My kitchen is tiled and easy to clean....lambs seem to pee constantly. In my first year with sheep I had a lamb indoors for a couple of weeks. She managed to cause us to redecorate the kitchen, but , the final straw came when she took to biting wires and gnawing the kitchen doors.

I've raised many intact ram lambs.Occasionally they remain 'good friends', but I mean occasionally. Usually, once they start to feel the effects of the testosterone, they start head butting and determined to be the 'alpha ram'. Under these circumstances, and regardless of sex, you will be a ram competing with him.A lovely, friendly, cuddly ram lamb of mine from last year, Rastus, is now a ram who I have had a major dominance run-in with, and who I never turn my back on. It's a bit breed specific.....my largest Blue Faced Leicester ram (Goliath), 5 years old, is a huge and trustworthy gentle giant who I have never had any issues with. His sheer bulk (over 20stones) means he only has to look at others for them to know he is the boss.

The size the ram grows to isn't an indication of his likelihood to be aggressive either. We borrowed a HUGE ram from a neighbour. At the end of the season, we got him accustomed to our other 4 rams before putting him in the ram field. No issues, until the ram which I had a run-in with, Rastus, started the 'dominance' dance.The size discrepancy meant I felt pretty confident that neighbour's ram would soon show him who was boss. Rastus aimed an almighty blow to his head, caused neighbour's ram to be concussed and a massive swelling over his eye. In short, he has had to have his eye removed, has had a huge abscess and has needed lots of vet attention. We have bought the ram from our neighbour who was very understanding about the whole thing.

Anyway my long-winded way of saying....about as cute as he can be now, but needs to be treated appropriately to keep you and him happy.


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 16, 2016)

I appreciate you a lot @Sheepshape  I now understand. Everyone has been giving me experienced suggestions and I now fully understand what needs to be done... What is the max I can wait to take him out doors...more or less?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry wasn't on here much yesterday. Yes onery means a ramming people, and things. Mine are super food motivated and will attempt to go thru anything if they spooked enough. I have a bottle ewe lamb from last year. She's a real sweetie. She lives with the flock has since weaned at 8,9 weeks.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 16, 2016)

I have Dorper/Katahdin crosses. They were bred to a Katahdin ram, so the lambs are 1/4 Dorper and 3/4 Katahdin, both are hair sheep breeds. I want to buy a Dorper ram to get more Dorper in my flock. On January 4, 2 of the ewes both had twins!


http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymule-finally-has-sheep-babies.32194/


----------



## Nifty (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi, I merged these two duplicate / similar threads so everyone can be in the same place.


----------

